# Ryzen+ 4 dimms X.M.P. Issues



## MonteCristo (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi I recently build a new Ryzen+ system and everything is OK except the memory gives me BSOD whenever I enable X.M.P. profile from the bios. I looked around and stumbled upon issues regarding 4 dimms and X.M.P. profiles. I seems that 4 dimms don't work well (with only 2 dimms everything is OK at 3000Mhz). The rams are checked one by one and they give no errors with MemTest64. I tried custom latencies, voltages up to 1.42 for dram without success. Can anyone please give me any tips regarding DDR4 X.M.P. profiles and 4 dimms?

My system consists of:
CPU: *Ryzen 7 2700x*
Mobo: *Asus Rog Strix x470 f Gaming*
PSU:* Coolermaster Masterwatt 700 Lite*
Memory: *HyperX Predator 8GB (2X4GB) DDR4 3000Mhz Dual Channel Kit X2*
SSD:* Western Digital WDS240G2G0B 240GB Green PC M.2 2280 Sata 3*
OS:* Windows 10 Pro (1803)*


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 11, 2018)

Have you tried the Ryzen DRAM Calculator? Should at least give a starting point. Wouldnt expect miracles with 4 dimms on Ryzen. 3000mhz will probably be a challenge. Though im not familiar with that set.


----------



## HTC (Nov 11, 2018)

You will probably need to have it run @ much lower than @ 3000MHz.

Suggest you 1st attempt @ 1866MHz and, if successful, then try raising it until it no longer works: by then you'll know @ what speeds you'll be able to have it @.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Pull all dimms out make sure you keep them in their correct pairs from when you purchased them. Clean ram slots out, reset your board bios. Insert 2 modules in the correct ram slots, update your motherboard bios then insert the other ram in the remaining slots.

Read your manual on what slots to use for 2 ram modules.
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_QVL/


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 11, 2018)

Does the board come with *Stilt*'s memory profile?


----------



## MonteCristo (Nov 11, 2018)

First of all thanks for the quick answers! I have tried 2 dimms and they work fine at 3000Mhz 15 17 17 36 60 1.35V per the X.M.P. profile. It's the four dimms that give the BSODs.
The most stable config (for the 4 dimms), is 2400Mhz 17 17 17 39 55 1.20V. I tried the Ryzen DRAM Calculator and it gives me this:





As far as the Stilt's memory profile, no the latest bios (4024) of the Rog Strix X470 f Gaming does not have it.

Now should I follow the Ryzen DRAM Calculator's advice and increase the voltage of the CPU?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 11, 2018)

CPU voltage increases a little bit, but you may want to focus on the SOC voltage, as this will provide more juice to the memory controller.

Personally, I'd not bother with using XMP at all, and just set the ram speed and primary four timings manually. Let the BIOS do its work and set the rest, and see if that helps.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 11, 2018)

Dave I've wondered about this in the past & you might be in a position to answer this. So why not do away with XMP on AMD boards ~ probably with something like Stilt's timings or whatever else, other than XMP? I've seen (Intel's) XMP becoming more & more redundant, especially for AMD platforms.


----------



## MonteCristo (Nov 11, 2018)

I tried raising SOC voltage (+0.025) and the system won't start. I tried CPU voltage (+0.025) no luck.

Now I am trying cadaveca's advice, raising the ram speed and voltage and stress testing. (2733Mhz Default timings and 1.35V). I will give you results in a while..


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 11, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> Dave I've wondered about this in the past & you might be in a position to answer this. So why not do away with XMP on AMD boards ~ probably with something like Stilt's timings or whatever else, other than XMP? I've seen (Intel's) XMP becoming more & more redundant, especially for AMD platforms.


Yeah, that whole idea has been a rather odd one for an eternity it seems. To me, this is what separates some high-end boards from some cheaper ones... the more expensive ones have built-in profiling for all sorts of ram, and will take care of stuff like this for you, but lesser boards do not.

It'd be great if both Intel's and AMD's memory controllers work the same, but the same can be said even within Intel's platforms… I've got some memory that only works on specific CPUs and on others it doesn't even boot.



MonteCristo said:


> I tried raising SOC voltage (+0.025) and the system won't start. I tried CPU voltage (+0.025) no luck.
> 
> Now I am trying cadaveca's advice, raising the ram speed and voltage and stress testing. (2733Mhz Default timings and 1.35V). I will give you results in a while..



Pushing four sticks on AMD at higher speeds is still difficult on AMD CPUs, but with the right sticks, can most definitely be done. It can be quite the struggle to get things working right, and your board's BIOS is a huge factor in how much success you will have.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 11, 2018)

What's the current clocks for Ryzen, are you *OCing the CPU* as well? I generally fine tine RAM & CPU clocks separately. You might wanna run the chip at stock & see what's the best speed/timings you can get for all 4 memory sticks first.


----------



## MonteCristo (Nov 11, 2018)

2733Mhz Default timings and 1.35V looks stable. I will try raising to 2866Mhz. Wish me luck ! No OCing the cpu, just trying to get the performance I paid for.


----------



## HTC (Nov 11, 2018)

MonteCristo said:


> 2733Mhz Default timings and 1.35V looks stable. *I will try raising to 2866Mhz.* Wish me luck ! No OCing the cpu, just trying to get the performance I paid for.



Test for stability 1st.

I'm assuming you plan to OC the CPU. If this is the case, then instead of trying to raise the RAM clocks, try OCing the CPU with *RAM speed you know works @ CPU stock*.

If successful, and after stability tests, then try raising the RAM speed and re-test.


----------



## MonteCristo (Nov 11, 2018)

I will not OC the CPU messing with XFR and Precision Boost. The system is very fast compared to my old FX-8350 at stock!

OK results! 2866Mhz Default timings and 1.35V and Windows bring Restoration Messages.
2800Mhz Default timings and 1.35V, Windows boot but I get unarc errors upon Installations.
So I am stuck at 2733Mhz Default timings and 1.35V, waiting for a new bios for the mobo. I will try to give the memory back to my retailer and buy 2X8Gb 3200 or something.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 11, 2018)

MonteCristo said:


> I will not OC the CPU messing with XFR and Precision Boost. The system is very fast compared to my old FX-8350 at stock!
> 
> OK results! 2866Mhz Default timings and 1.35V and Windows bring Restoration Messages.
> 2800Mhz Default timings and 1.35V, Windows boot but I get unarc errors upon Installations.
> So I am stuck at 2733Mhz Default timings and 1.35V, waiting for a new bios for the mobo. I will try to give the memory back to my retailer and buy 2X8Gb 3200 or something.


I am running my 2933 MHz HyperX Predator RGB sticks @ 3200 MHz on my Ryzen 1950X CPU with no problems, but I have had similar issues with 4 GB sticks as you have, just because the IC it self is older and seemingly is not as compatible with Ryzen, even with using single-rank sticks. 8 GB single-rank sticks are the sweet-spot, and it doesn't have to be the more expensive Samsung-based sticks either.

You can check out the exact sticks I'm using here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Kingston/HyperX_Predator_RGB_DDR4/

If you get sticks out of this same series your chances of having better luck are that much higher for sure.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2018)

MonteCristo said:


> I will not OC the CPU messing with XFR and Precision Boost. The system is very fast compared to my old FX-8350 at stock!
> 
> OK results! 2866Mhz Default timings and 1.35V and Windows bring Restoration Messages.
> 2800Mhz Default timings and 1.35V, Windows boot but I get unarc errors upon Installations.
> So I am stuck at 2733Mhz Default timings and 1.35V, waiting for a new bios for the mobo. I will try to give the memory back to my retailer and buy 2X8Gb 3200 or something.



Gaming wise it should be


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 11, 2018)

MonteCristo said:


> I will not OC the CPU messing with XFR and Precision Boost. The system is very fast compared to my old FX-8350 at stock!
> 
> OK results! 2866Mhz Default timings and 1.35V and Windows bring Restoration Messages.
> 2800Mhz Default timings and 1.35V, Windows boot but I get unarc errors upon Installations.
> So I am stuck at 2733Mhz Default timings and 1.35V, waiting for a new bios for the mobo. I will try to give the memory back to my retailer and buy 2X8Gb 3200 or something.



Loosen timings to 17-17-17-36-53.  Voltage 1.35V, 3000Mhz.  Leave everything else at auto. See what it does.  Yea... these aren't B-Die.. tight timings and high speeds are iffy.
https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX430C15PB3K2_8.pdf  This is the kit he says he has I assume?


----------



## MonteCristo (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes these are the sticks. Can't get passed 2733Mhz. I will try with the retailer and if no luck I will setlle for now, because I have nvme upgrade planned and after Christmas I will go for 2 bigger and faster sticks. I will post back on Tuesday the results of the retailer case. Thanks for the answers!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 12, 2018)

MonteCristo said:


> Yes these are the sticks. Can't get passed 2733Mhz. I will try with the retailer and if no luck I will setlle for now, because I have nvme upgrade planned and after Christmas I will go for 2 bigger and faster sticks. I will post back on Tuesday the results of the retailer case. Thanks for the answers!



Get B Dies


----------



## MonteCristo (Dec 18, 2018)

OK! New BIOS update for Rog Strix X470 -F Gaming! Did the update, said let's try the XMP.. Here goes nothing... And it works!!! Full stability 3000Mhz in all it's glory!!!



 
This is before (2666Mhz)





..and this is after (3000Mhz, timings the same).

Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## spectatorx (Dec 18, 2018)

Bios updates do miracles with memory support on am4. Congrats and merry xmas to you!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 18, 2018)

The best I could get with 4 dimms is 2666MHz but I also never tried increasing soc voltage


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 18, 2018)

MonteCristo said:


> Hi I recently build a new Ryzen+ system and everything is OK except the memory gives me BSOD whenever I enable X.M.P. profile from the bios. I looked around and stumbled upon issues regarding 4 dimms and X.M.P. profiles. I seems that 4 dimms don't work well (with only 2 dimms everything is OK at 3000Mhz). The rams are checked one by one and they give no errors with MemTest64. I tried custom latencies, voltages up to 1.42 for dram without success. Can anyone please give me any tips regarding DDR4 X.M.P. profiles and 4 dimms?
> 
> My system consists of:
> CPU: *Ryzen 7 2700x*
> ...


So are you using two seperately bought kits of 2x4GB hyper X for 16GB total.

The Xmp profile your using was set for that dual stick kit , had yiu bought similar memory as a quad kit , its xmp profile wouldn't be the same as yours, it would be correct.

Sell those kits and buy a 2X8 kit ,it would be able to run faster easiest.


----------



## MonteCristo (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks for the replies! Yes I bought 2 kits of dual channel memory, not thinking of the implications, but now after the bios update, everything works as expected, with default values and X.M.P. enabled. Albeit some minor temperature increase is detected on the CPU, but not much of an issue. On spring I will be upgrading the cooling system, so it's a wrap!!! Thank you all and "may the speed be with you!!".


----------



## Hockster (Dec 20, 2018)

FWIW, I have 4X8 sticks of Corsair ram at 3200 with XMP settings, although Asus calls it Docap i think. It's always good to check the QVL as a starting point.


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 20, 2018)

MonteCristo said:


> OK! New BIOS update for Rog Strix X470 -F Gaming! Did the update, said let's try the XMP.. Here goes nothing... And it works!!! Full stability 3000Mhz in all it's glory!!!
> 
> View attachment 112858
> This is before (2666Mhz)
> ...



Is this with any increases on the CPU/SOC voltage, or stock?


----------



## MonteCristo (Dec 21, 2018)

Everything stock. (BIOS defaults except D.O.C.P.)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 21, 2018)

MonteCristo said:


> Everything stock. (BIOS defaults except D.O.C.P.)


do they all say AUTO because that isnt default anymore , on DOCP they will be auto you would have to be in DEFAULT clock mode for default voltages, is my experience.

you'll find the core V and soc voltage to be above default spec for most kits above 3000 on most chips , your doing well getting those two seperate kits running at XMP no doubt ,ive never seen another platform do that before in a lot of years, they normally need some timings loosening to hit the same speed since the IMC has to work twice as hard to scan through the total memory attached.

it's unfortunately more likely that yours is actually not quite stable but untested to be so , yet as is often the case doing well enough that it appears stable, i've had this a lot with ryzen ,a few days on 100% gpu cpu load tends to find this out though more so then gaming.

and genuinely i hope and could be wrong , perhaps AMD with their ageesa updates are breaking the prior norms.


----------



## MonteCristo (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 27, 2018)

You should try adjusting your timings again with dram calculator, there are huge gains to tuning memory on the ryzen platform.
If you're still unstable you should take a look at this post: https://www.overclock.net/forum/26457559-post292.html

adjusting that voltage has a HUGE impact of the stability of your ram and its actually step #2 in the flowchart provided with the calculator for getting your ram stable. 

GL!


----------

